

Is hCalendar dead? - Johnyma22

It seems like hCalendar is pretty much dead, any HN people still using it?  Should I bother supporting it on a site?
======
jdavid
micro-formats have fallen to face-books open graph and google's social
snippets. i'd start with those and worry about hCal later, nothing consumes
it.

